# 2012 VW Beetle Turbo Modifications



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Delete*

Delete


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sweet, great pictures btw
How are you liking it after the upgrades ?


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

You should really clean your lens, your pictures will look much better.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

where are you located at in Nebraska...Im in Omaha...


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

would u happen to be interested in lowering ur car a little??? i have some h&r ss springs for sale 125 + shipping....


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

pretty much brand new only a few hundred miles on them....if there is 400 thats to many


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

210thumper: Where did you find the carbon fiber engine cover and how much is it?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry 210thumper I meant to ask ADHANGAN08 where to find the carbon fiber engine cover.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

*yay for camera phones!*



TechnoBlue01 said:


> You should really clean your lens, your pictures will look much better.


TechnoBlue01: Next time before I take pictures ill be sure to take my phone apart and clean the lens....followed by not adding a grunge effect.... that way MY pictures please your preferences.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Thanks! *



Skimmy290 said:


> Sweet, great pictures btw
> How are you liking it after the upgrades ?


Thank you! I love the upgrades so far! They made a huge difference in how it runs!
I started making a detailed list of everything i want to add, i cant wait to get to the bottom of it!


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

210thumper said:


> would u happen to be interested in lowering ur car a little??? i have some h&r ss springs for sale 125 + shipping....


yes i am interested in doing that....how much would it lower it?!


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

adhagan08 said:


> yes i am interested in doing that....how much would it lower it?!


1.75" in the front and 2.5" in the rear


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

210thumper said:


> 1.75" in the front and 2.5" in the rear


why are you wanting to get rid of them?!


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

adhagan08 said:


> why are you wanting to get rid of them?!


yea i have them siting on the floor in my room lol about to bag the beetle in the next month or so....


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

adhagan08 said:


> TechnoBlue01: Next time before I take pictures ill be sure to take my phone apart and clean the lens....followed by not adding a grunge effect.... that way MY pictures please your preferences.


Grunge effect? It looks like you added a smear vasoline all over the lens effect. :laugh:


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Grunge effect? It looks like you added a smear vasoline all over the lens effect. :laugh:


apparently you've done that before if you know what it looks like?

go be a douche some where else please.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

210thumper said:


> yea i have them siting on the floor in my room lol about to bag the beetle in the next month or so....


let me think about it


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

adhagan08 said:


> apparently you've done that before if you know what it looks like?
> 
> go be a douche some where else please.


Careful please. I think Techno is just trying to be funny.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Careful please. I think Techno is just trying to be funny.


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

Would u be interest on a set of Color marker for the beetle. I did a few and this is the last set so i wanna sell them. $85 shipped OEM part


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ADHAGAN08 did you get the carbon fiber engine cover yet? Pictures?


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> ADHAGAN08 did you get the carbon fiber engine cover yet? Pictures?


not yet! they said 15 days.... its only been 10! so hopefully within the next couple days!!!!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

adhagan08 said:


> not yet! they said 15 days.... its only been 10! so hopefully within the next couple days!!!!


Thanks. Please post pictures when you get it installed.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Did you just use a GTI intake system? If so, was any modification needed to make this work.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Did you just use a GTI intake system? If so, was any modification needed to make this work.


Nope. APR has one for the beetle now. but im pretty sure from reading older forums that they GTI intake fits the beetle


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Thanks. Please post pictures when you get it installed.


most definitely! i cant wait!


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> ADHAGAN08 did you get the carbon fiber engine cover yet? Pictures?


Hey! I got the engine cover yesterday! It goes over the original cover so i will get some pictures up tonight once the adhesive is at the end of its dry time!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

adhagan08 said:


> Hey! I got the engine cover yesterday! It goes over the original cover so i will get some pictures up tonight once the adhesive is at the end of its dry time!


Don't forget the Borlia Cat Back Exhaust!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

adhagan08 said:


> Hey! I got the engine cover yesterday! It goes over the original cover so i will get some pictures up tonight once the adhesive is at the end of its dry time!



Looking forward to seeing how it looks.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Where is the picture of the carbon fiber engine cover? Very anxious to see.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> where is the picture of the carbon fiber engine cover? Very anxious to see.


posted some above!!


----------



## steft50 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Questions*

Hi, great build and the info is great! Just curious...two things. How's the horsepower/response with all the mods? Also how's your gas mileage? Has it suffered as a result of all the mods? Appreciate the info. Great looking car. I have the launch edition in black.


----------



## jerryn63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*My car is epuipped similar to yours. Did loose mpg after adding the cold air intake ? What's your 0-60 time now ?*

Man I'm really liking this new redesign. a 3 gauge cluster instead, fender stereo, 200hp.. man!
Now you added a cold air intake and custom programming ? All I found was the upgrade for the GTI.
Is that what you are running ? What is your 0-60 time ? Have you timed yourself on the 1/4 mile ?
Have you tried the custom program with 104 Octane ? I can buy that at the New Bedford Airport. I used to run that in my chipped 2001 turbo beetle back @ 2003.

The 2012 turbo design.. I really like driving it. It handles well. I haven't pushed it yet since I'm still under 600 miles but I did spool the turbo up enough on acceleration to here the motor growl. 

Let me know how your mods workout. If there is an increase in performance I might try it next summer. After you check how fast it is try to drive hypermiler style to see if you can still get around 34mpg.

That's what I really like about this engine. I can squeeze great gas mileage commuting to work.
I can also punch the accelerator and have some fin.


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

I havent officially found out the hp with the upgrades i have done. I absolutely love it with he upgrades, and everyone that drove it before and after the upgrades were installed says theres a huge difference. the turbo gauge however said i was pushing like 26 psi before the upgrades...and now im pushing 33+ psi. so you can definatly see the difference there!


----------



## adhagan08 (Jul 30, 2012)

and as far as gas mileage it allowed me to gain 1-3


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

adhagan08 said:


> I havent officially found out the hp with the upgrades i have done. I absolutely love it with he upgrades, and everyone that drove it before and after the upgrades were installed says theres a huge difference. the turbo gauge however said i was pushing like 26 psi before the upgrades...and now im pushing 33+ psi. so you can definatly see the difference there!


The turbo gauge is showing total pressure (atmospheric + boost). Subtract 15psi (atmospheric air pressure at SEALEVEL) and that is BOOST pressure. Depending on where you're located... It would be different 

-Wes


----------

